# Very painful bust from ovulation till AF arrives



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Hi all, 

I use to get a sore bust up to a week before AF arrived and now it's right from ovulation and doesn't go until AF has arrived, also it's so bad since it's been from ovulation that I have to wear a sports bra to bed. 
I know I'm getting old ( 42 ! :-( ) and wondered if that's why it's changed ?
Has anyone had this change happen to them and know why ? 

Thank you Katy xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

Yep, this happens to me pretty much every month and always has done since I've been off the pill and ttc (since I was 34, I'm few months shy of 42 now).

I also get lots of other symptoms from ovulation onwards....tender, heavy, veiny boobs (sometimes swell in size) with itchy and sore nipples  , lower back ache, nausea, bloatedness, frequent peeing, sharp shooting pains amongst other things......

I was advised this is due to release of progesterone following ovulation and nothing to worry about.......many get similar symptoms when on progesterone support during treatment, such as Cyclogest, Gestone and Crinone.

Also, higher oestrogen, released from the developing follicles leading up to ovulation can cause very similar symptoms.

Good luck and take care
Natasha


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I get sore boobs in the run up to AF. Interestingly, not as much when pregnant!

However, if it is a sudden change it is best to get checked by a doctor.

It is probably just cyclical mastalgia, but better to reassure yourself.

Evening primrose oil is meant to help I believe.


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Hi, 

Thank you both of you, it's very odd how it's altered in the last few months. 
Thanks for your help. 

Love Katy xx


----------



## Sammi11 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi Katy,

I know exactly what you mean. i too get this soo badly from ovulation til period, or at least i used to. from age 25 til about 2 years ago it was awful and i used to sleep in a bra sometimes too.running down the stairs used to be agony for half the month. However, when it gets bad i give up dairy and caffeine for a week and that makes it ALOT better, as does acupuncture. Its a hormonal surge, as the others have said. For me evening primrose oil made it worse (i read somewhere that this happens for a minority of women, that it gets worse not better). 

i hope this helps. you're not alone.
i have acupuncture once or twice  amonth now for the last few years and that has vastly reduced all my symptomes.  but for me dairy is what really agrivates it. cutting out milk and cheeses and it really almost disappears - i guess thats all the estrogen in the cows milk. organic is better, but having none is better still.

Best wishes   

Sammi x


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Hi Sammy, 

Sorry I only just saw your reply, thanks for
Your information and im glad you have manage to ease your symptoms.
I couldn't possibly cut out Dairy products as I practically live off weetabix and always have , not a good diet I admit but I think if I had to give up that I'd have to go to rehab ! 

Thank you again,

Katy xxx


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi katy, 

I too get these symptoms most months, but i have recently found out i have high prolactin levels, and that is linked with breast feeding! 

I mayb completly wrong, but its only a d4 blood test (can be done with gp) to find out x x


----------



## hopeful2012 (Aug 24, 2010)

I too suffer with this symptom - my breasts get very swollen and painful about 7 days prior to AF.

It has been like this ever since I came off the pill and started TTC.

When i first started taking mega 3, 6 and 9 combined supplement the symptoms went completely but the next month they came back.

I also found accupunture eased the symptoms but did not eradicate them.


----------

